# Авиация > Современность >  Ходили мы походами...

## An-Z

Предлагаю народу делиться своими впечатлениями от поездок куда либо. Не все имеют  возможности ездить куда-либо, а часто приехав, не знаешь куда податься, что посмотреть и как туда добраться.
Возможно эта информация будет кому то просто интересной, а кого то подвигнет отправиться следом..

----------


## An-Z

вот, для начала..

Где-то в феврале 2004 года сослуживец предложил мне съездить отдохнуть по путёвке в санаторий «Паратунка», что на Камчатке, а так как я давно мечтал посетить этот уголок земли, то упрашивать меня долго не пришлось. Тем более, нарисовывалась возможность совместить отдых с посещением аэродрома Елизово, на котором, по слухам, много чего интересного водилось. Отъезд планировался на конец марта, - имелось время для подготовки визита в дислоцированные там авиаполки. Впервые я решил реализовать давнюю мечту, посещая какое-либо место отрабатывать по всем досягаемым аэродромам максимально полно. Однако в пресс-службе ВМФ, где оформлялась поездка, не представляли, какие части находятся в Елизово. Поэтому была придумана обтекаемая формулировка, позволяющая посетить все авиачасти ВМФ, дислоцированные на данном аэродроме. А так как мне было известно, что там базируются и пограничники, я решил начать знакомство  с авиационными частями погранвойск с самой отдалённой авиачасти. 
Так как после «лечения» в санатории оставались ещё 10 дней отпуска, я решил потратить их на работу в 830 ОКВП СФ, у которого в сентябре того года ожидался юбилей, а я давно собирал по этой части материалы рассчитывая опубликовать их в одном из номеров «Мира Авиации». После разговора по телефону с местными активистами и подтверждения готовности с нами поработать, была реализована и эта идея. Учитывая, что в Мурмашах сидит пограничная авиаэскадрилья, было бы нелепо не посетить и её. Запланировал так же посещение Оленегорска, так как в прошлом году там всё сидело на земле, а самолёты живут в полёте, на полётах их и надо фотографировать.
Формальности с пресс-службой ВМФ были решены быстро, меня там уже знают. Много времени ушло на передачу писем, дважды не мог никого застать, пришлось отправлять их факсом, и, как выяснилось за неделю до отлёта, письмо с запросом на работу в Елизово передалось не полностью... пришлось срочно им туда его завозить, - хорошо, я всегда таскал оригиналы писем с собой. Центр общественных связей ФСБ порадовал оперативностью своей работы. Вечером направил им по е-мейл вопросы, как правильно обратится к ним, для получения разрешения на работу в их частях, а утром меня тревожно вопрошал Вася Золотов ( для тех кто не в курсе, редактор журнала «Мир Авиации»), чего это я от ФСБ хочу... откровенно говоря, не рассчитывал на такую оперативность и в свои планы заранее его не посвятил. Объяснил редактору мои планы и получил полное его одобрение. Принципиальное «добро» было получено от ЦОС ФСБ через неделю.
Улетали 25 марта из Домодедово на старичке Ил-62. Мой сослуживец был навьючен кучей коробок от многочисленных камчатских знакомых и, к тому же, встретил летящих тем же рейсом своих бывших сослуживцев-подводников. Прохождение контроля и регистрация, в связи с этим, превратилась в шоу. Наши попутчики, вручив нам свою ручную кладь и клетку с попугаем, засиделись в аэродромном ресторанчике до персонального приглашения на посадку. Мы в это время разбирались  с багажом, благодаря «хитрой» комбинации с ним у нас получился перевес в 15 кг за который никто платить не хотел, а помощники которые обещали «протащить» лишний багаж «за так» куда то испарились. В итоге друг заплатил за перевес в два раза меньшую сумму, а я, сказав что улетаю, потопал на досмотр в одиночестве. Но тут подвалила весёлая компания...  Досмотр проходили последними и уже на регистрации в очередной раз прозвучало пофамильное приглашение нашей весёлой команды на борт самолёта. А когда мы резво топали по длиннющим домодедовским коридором к самолёту, прозвучало предупреждение, что если мы не прибудем на посадку через 5 минут, наш багаж будет снят с самолёта. Конечно, мы успели. Соответственно места нам достались в самом хвосте самолёта. Взглянув на крыло, заслонявшее весь обзор вниз и проникнувшись рёвом запускающихся  Д-30, я малёхо загрустил, представив, что так придётся лететь все 12 часов. Но тут начались аэрофлотовские бонусы, в виде симпатичных стюардесс, одноразовых тапочек (лететь 12 часов в зимней обуви всё таки тяжко), 150гр. красного сухого и жизнь заиграла новыми красками. Оглядевшись, я заметил, что за нами 4 ряда пустых кресел. Посмотрев, что там есть иллюминатор меж движком и крылом из-за  которого есть какой то обзор вниз, я решил переместиться на этот ряд. Это было правильное решение. Я так и долетел до Камчатки, развалившись на 3 сиденьях, никем не стесняемый. В полёте неплохо дважды покормили, и поили, - раз вином, раз соками или газировкой. Стюардессы были на редкость симпатичные, но стервозные, что в принципе объяснимо, т.к. большинство мужчин шлифанув поверх халявного красненького водочкой или коньячком незамедлили поупражняться перед ними в своем остроумии. 
Полёт впечатлил, шли по северам. Почти весь полёт ночью, но так как шли навстречу солнцу, - процессы заката и восхода были стремительными. Завернувшись в плед и развалившись в трёх креслах представлял, каково было Чкалову и его экипажу пересекать эти ледяные просторы... действительно Герои. Весь полёт снимал, если что замечал интересного за бортом. Очень красивы на рассвете горные системы Восточной Сибири и Камчатки, ледовые поля Охотского моря.

----------


## An-Z

Камчатка встретила отличной погодой и лёгким морозцем. Разместились в санатории очень недурственно и начали адаптироваться к местному времени. Три дня были вперемежку… часа в 4-5 утра выпятишь зенки, сна ни капли... а к часам 10 уже сонный. Нормально вошёл в ритм дня и ночи только к концу недели пребывания. Санаторий МО РФ «Паратунка» расположен в красивом месте, но по удалённости от всего достаточно убог. Лечат в основном суставы, и, как показало время, очень не плохо. У меня, в принципе, ничего не болело, и обосновать своё лечение пришлось с помощью коробки конфет и бутылки шампанского. По приезду надо было делать какие то процедуры, напрягшись, вспомнил, что у меня иногда побаливает колено и крутит голеностопные суставы перед плохой погодой. Это и решил полечить. Прикол в том, что после санатория стало болеть колено, которое не лечил. Основные процедуры - грязевые аппликации и термальные бассейны, но так как они являются серьёзной нагрузкой на моторчик их рекомендуют чередовать, поэтому все процедуры проходились до обеда , а после было откровенно нечего делать. Термальные бассейны - это супер! Три бассейна с разной по температуре водой, позволяют находиться там гораздо дольше предписанных 40 минут. Обычно парились там по полтора часа, иногда два. Интересно, что поначалу никакого воздействия на себя не ощущал, а через недельку купаний, высидеть более часа становилось тяжело. Ощущения после вод, как после хорошей бани. Очень предусмотрительно в ближайшем магазине было устроена пивная поилка, пиво шло очень хорошо. Досуг в санатории был представлен лыжами и настольным теннисом. Во вторник возили желающих, за отдельные деньги, на сероводородные озера (эт кому местной грязи не хватало). В среду - на горнолыжную базу (эт кому уже здесь надоело кататься), в четверг в местный аквапарк (бассейн с хлорированной водой с парой горок и парой джакузи), в пятницу организовывались танцы - музон крутил  лопоухий матрос срочной службы, плейлист и качество из забытых 80-х. Посетил это мероприятие один раз, до 23.00 в центре тёмного зала украшенного искусственными ёлочками весело прыгали под Рому Жукова три школьницы, мдя... Товарищ отважился как то сходить ещё раз, рассказал - народу было море, человек 15. Отдохнув, начал готовится к главной части своего визита, - посещению аэродрома

----------


## An-Z

:D  а вот кому ещё немного фоток камчатских!!!!

----------


## An-Z

И тут обнаружились трудности. Где базируются моряки я знал лишь приблизительно, дело осложнялось отсутствием каких либо штабов, при которых, как правило, обитают всякие пресс-службы. Пришлось вспоминать молодость и устраивать чёс. Предварительно опросив местное население, узнал где живут «лётчики», доехав до гарнизона начал наблюдать за перемещением военных в чёрных фуражках, определив основное направление я через 20 минут был среди явно военных строений, это однозначно подтверждали живописно расположенные и ярко окрашенные антитеррористические бетонные блоки. С первого раза я попал в штаб смешанного авиаполка. Удивительно быстро нашлись ответственные люди с кем я смог обсудить план своей работы. Около часа ушло на нахождение телеграмм разрешающих мне работу и согласование моей деятельности со всякими «восьмёрочниками». В этот день мне удалось отснять кое какие материалы по истории полка и поснимать на стоянке, где шла подготовка матчасти к завтрашним полётам. Полёты предстояли достаточно куцые, летали пара Ил-38 и пара Ка-27, причём один Ка-27 улетал работать на корабль. Когда доехали до аэродрома был ещё слышен звук улетевшего Ка-27. Пошли к стоянке Ил-38, внешне местные машины отличались наличием небольшого «Андреевского» флажка за кабиной. Попытки сфотать их красиво, наткнулись на противодействие «восьмёрочника», он потребовал чтоб ориентиры не попадали в кадр. Я ещё сдуру показал ему, что на цифровой камере можно посмотреть фотки, так он посмотрел и несколько особо живописных кадров потребовал удалить. Увидав на Кеноне300V большой ЖК индикатор, принял его за монитор и потребовал показать что там отснято... а дулю. Инженер нас сопровождавший спросил, буду ли в кабине фоткать, я токо собрался туда залезть, как особист огорошил предупреждением, что панели с приборами снимать запрещено. На вопрос, чтож снимать, если там кругом приборы, он лишь плечами пожал. После этого я объявил о конце фотосъёмки, хорошо, что на СФ я отснял этот самолёт подробно, изнутри и снаружи. Прошли к вертолётам, Ми-8 были все зачехлённые, среди «убитых» машин  со снятыми лопастями заметил Ми-8-«салон» с флагом ВМФ СССР, захотел было его снять, - задробили, мотивируя, что «убитые» машины снимать не стоит, мол авиация выглядит в не лучшем свете. Обещание не публиковать эту фотку, а использовать её только в качестве информации для рисования действия не возымело. Вообще у морских авиаторов явно выражен стыд за удручающее состояние вверенной техники, как будто это целиком их вина. Везде они просят не снимать разобранные или нелетающие машины. Стыдно им, а не руководству, которое довело их до такого состояния.

----------


## An-Z

Дошли до вертолётной стоянки, которая не впечатлила. На ней находилось несколько зачехлённых Ми-8 и Ка-27, из которых один готовился к запуску движков. А за ним стоял Ка-25ПЛ со снятыми лопастями, как мне сказали для музея во Владивостоке. К сожалению, вертолёт был свеже и по-доброму выкрашен. Отсняв его и  сделав несколько кадров Ка-27 на газовке, вернулись в штаб, где уточнил план завтрашних полётов. После посетил  командира ИАП, познакомился с ним и обговорил дальнейшую работу. Он оказался человеком очень грамотным, подсказал  лучшие места для фотосъёмки у ВПП, ознакомил с небольшим полковым музеем и краткой историей своего полка. Полёты истребителей планировались на пятницу.
Когда бродили по аэродрому, я увидел на другой стороне явно пограничные борта, спросил у сопровождающих, где можно найти штаб пограничников. Оказалось, что он расположен на другом конце Елизово и довольно далеко от города. Так как времени было в избытке, решил посетить и их. Пока находил нужную улицу, выяснил, что транспорт туда вообще никакой не ходит, потопал пёхом. Как всегда, путём опроса местного населения, определил точное место дислокации погранцов. В беседе с командиром полка выяснилось, что телефон представителя пресслужбы ФПС мне передали  с искажением, потому я не мог до него дозвониться и никаких телеграмм он на мой счёт не получал. Требовалось срочно дозваниваться до «представителя». Приехав в санаторий и включив ТВ стала ясна причина отсутствия «представителя» на месте. «Ящик» вещал, что к пограничникам приехали шефы, наверняка он был задействован с ними по полной. Вообще надо сказать, что пограничники очень активно взаимодействуют с местными ТВ и прессой. ТВ ежедневно сообщало о поездках шефов и посмотрев репортаж о пресс-конференции завершающей их визит был уверен, что завтра я нужного человека поймаю. Так и получилось. Но то было позже, а на следующий день я присутствовал на полётах в ОСАП. Вновь меня сопровождал кроме «воспитателя» ещё и «особист». Очень хорошо, что до этого поговорил с командиром истребителей, без его рекомендаций я бы многое пропустил, так как мои сопровожатые не имели понятия о многих вещах. Так вопрос о взлётном курсе вызвал явное недоумение на их лицах. В тот день летала пара Ил-38 и один Ка-27. К тому же один из Илов уходил на «работу», по этому, после одного полёта продолжительностью около 40 минут в районе аэродрома ( он всё время был прекрасно виден) , он «ушёл» в океан на 7 часов. Второй, также совершив один непродолжительный полёт, ушёл на пару часов. На вертолётной площадке была тишина, дул пронизывающий ветерок с океана, мои попутчики, которые явно не рассчитывали на продолжительное гуляние по  аэродрому стали всё чаще интересоваться не пора ли сворачиваться. Но мстя моя была ужасна, я твёрдо решил дождаться возвращения всех Илов, не зря же утеплялся.. Оказалось, не зря мёрз, прилетел «пограничный» Ан-72П и я очень удачно его отснял на посадке и рулении. У вертолётчиков возникли какие то проблемы с двигателями и лишь когда мы уже уходили с аэродрома, Ка-27 прошёл в сторону моря.

----------


## An-Z

Полёты истребителей были более полноценными. Начинались они в 16.00 и уходили далеко в ночь, отбой был назначен на 04.00 Готовили к полётам шесть МиГ-31, пару, вооружённую ракетами Р-33 и Р-60, вытащили из состава ДС. Я приехал за час до начала полётов и спокойно поснимал подготовку машин к полётам, разоружение самолётов из ДС. Самолёты летали «голые» без ракет и ПТБ. Благодаря доброму отношению командира полка, который разрешил мне пользоваться своим «уазиком» для передвижению по аэродрому я успел практически везде. Дождавшись наступления ночи, попробовал в работе плёнку Коника1600, в надежде получить эффектные ночные кадры, но видимо не в этот раз. Явных шедевров не получилось, всё таки, «под ночь» лучше фотать вечером, когда небо подсвечено. Окончания полётов не дождался, не видел смысла фотать глубокой ночью, тем более в воздухе оставалась два самолёта, а я находился на свежем воздухе около 10 часов и порядком окоченел. Пришлось воспользоваться гостеприимством лётчиков и переночевать в гарнизонной гостинице.
На следующей неделе я всё таки дозвонился до офицера пресс-службы регионального отделения ФПС и обговорил с ним время работы в авиаполку ФПС. Несмотря на это, когда приехал туда, у командира на мой счёт не было никаких телеграмм, допущен к работе был фактически по звонку. Вообще командир пограничников держался настороженно, тщательно проверил документы, лишнего не говорил (не сказал даже тип найденного на одном из Курильских островов американского самолёта времён войны, но удивился, когда я определил его тип). Но в принципе, снабдил меня полной информацией по истории своего полка, благо, что юбилей отметили как раз в день моего прилёта на Камчатку. Заметное облегчение вызвал акцент моей работы на фотографирование матчасти, а не людей. А когда узнал, что я интервью брать ни у кого не буду, показалось, облегченно выдохнул. Выяснилось, что в этот день ихний «тяжеловоз» Ми-26 собирается вылетать на одну из застав на Комодорских островах и мне надо поторопиться, чтоб успеть его сфотографировать. На следующий день планировались полёты, и у меня был шанс заснять всю  пограничную авиацию в действии. Когда обговаривали план работы я попросился слетать куда ни будь, на заставу, но получил мягкий отказ, а услышав о Комодорах у меня вновь засвербело и я вновь начал напрашиваться слетать туда. Командир тяжело на меня посмотрел и вытащил из стола фотографию Ми-26, и дал взглянуть мне.. На ней был сфотан экипаж на фоне Ми-26 у которого было сломано 4 лопасти винта. Командир прокомментировал фотку словами, это пару лет назад, на Комодорах, после посадки налетел ветерок и поломал вертолёту лопасти винта.. народ полгода просидел там в ожидании подвоза новых лопастей… Желание лететь, как то поутихло.

----------


## An-Z

Приехали на аэродром. Взглянув на Ми-26, сразу понял, что он сегодня никуда не улетит, так и вышло. Только начал работать, меня остановил сопровождавший меня «воспитатель». Спросив меня, попадают ли бортовые номера в кадр и получив утвердительный ответ, он мне фотосъёмку запретил, мотивируя тем, что у них все бортномера секретные. Мой ехидный вопрос, «мне их фотать только в лоб и хвост, и сверху и снизу, да?» его заметно смутил, видимо нелепость запрета была очевидна. Тем не менее, сказав, чтоб я пока ничего не фотографировал, побежал уточнять этот вопрос у командира. Пока его ждал, началась погрузка молодого пополнения в Ми-8, кипела подготовка к вылету Ан-72П на «спецзадание» - у них так называется полёт на поиск кораблей нарушителей госграницы или незаконно ловящих рыбу в нашей экономической зоне. Я потихоньку клацал затвором, стараясь чтоб бортовые номера не попадали в кадр, но получалось плохо. Тут вернулся мой проводник и подтвердил запрет снимать бортномера… интересно, что в газетах региональной погранслужбы которыми меня  щедро снабдили в штабе было много фотографий их матчасти с явно читаемыми бортномерами… пришлось пообещать что бортномера в кадр не попадут, в крайнем случае их замажу на компьютере. Отмазка прокатила!! По возвращении я проконсультировался в центре общественных связей ФСБ РФ по поводу возможной публикации фотографий матчасти с бортномерами, и мне было дано на это добро, ух! В полк входят две эскадрильи. Транспортная - на Ан-72П, Ан-24, Ан-26 и вертолётная, в которой имеются разные Ми-8, корабельное звено Ка-27ПС и пара Ми-26, один из них (побывавший на Командорах) стоял без лопастей. На стоянке кипела жизнь, начала загружаться ещё одна «восьмёрка», подъехал автобус к одному Ан-72П, оказалось, везёт людей после отпусков в Анадырь. Тут запустился камуфлированный Ан-72 и начал выруливать на старт. У них одна машина всегда дежурит в готовности вылететь по тревоге. 
 В полку все Ан-72 модификации П, но половина из них в бело-синей «гражданской» окраске, эти машины не имеют пушечного контейнера и подкрыльевых узлов подвески, однако все прицельные устройства на месте. В разговоре выяснил, что камуфлированные 72-е регулярно пускают ракеты, кидают бомбы, стреляют из пушки, одним словом наш «ганшип» своему назначению соответствует. Вообще с боевой подготовкой у пограничников дела обстоят заметно лучше, и керосина больше и боеприпасов не жалеют. Ми-8 тоже активно стреляют НУРСами. К сожалению у них только С-5, слабоватая ракета, хотя для борьбы с браконьерами хватит. Частые случаи их обстрелов, после которого убегать им уже не хочется, тому подтверждение. На стоянке была заметна активность у Ка-27ПС и Ан-72П, их облепили несколько человек с тряпками и швабрами и нещадно их тёрли. Оказалось, что они готовятся к визиту в США, вот им и придают первозданный вид, насколько это возможно с помощью стирального порошка. Дождавшись отлёта «восьмёрок», пошли к Ми-26, вокруг которого никого не было, лопасти были зашвартованы, заглушки не сняты, явно вылетать он не спешил, так как снимать матчасть в заглушках и чеках не прикольно ограничился несколькими общими видами. Вернувшись в штаб, узнал что полёты завтра запланированы с 16.00 попросился приехать пораньше, чтоб пофотать подготовку к полётам. На том и распрощались.
Топая от погранцов довернул к «палатке» которая меня заинтересовала ещё на пути «туда», оказалось - это пункт розлива местного пивзаводика. Я не замедлил ознакомиться с выпускаемой ими продукцией и оценил её очень высоко.

----------


## An-Z

На следующий день я снова поехал к погранцам, но опоздав на автобус был подсажен к каким то лётчикам, которые приехав на аэродром просто разошлись по своим аппаратам оставив меня в недоумении. Пришлось идти самому разыскивать «главного» объяснять ему кто я , почему, с чьего разрешения. В итоге меня поручили  дежурному по стоянке, а он оказался бортинженером Ми-26 который вчера должен бы улететь. Ессесно поход по стоянке мы начали с Ми-26. Да, перед этим мне попеняли, что я снимал вылетающий на задание самолёт, говорят нельзя.. во как. Извинился. Благодаря бортачу, Ми-26 полностью расчехлили, открыли, я его весь облазил и отфотал. Этот вертол имеет в грузовой кабине здоровенные дополнительные топливные баки, они позволяют ему находится в воздухе около 6 часов. Над баками настелен лёгкий пол на котором можно перевозить кучу груза. Для дальневосточных просторов такая конфигурация оптимальна. Вообще пограничники Ми-26 очень довольны, жалеют что у них только одна летающая машина. После того как сократили эскадрильи в Магадане и Анадыре, все перевозки в этом треугольнике приходится выполнять им, поглядите на карту, впечатляет. Пока лазил вокруг Ми-26, зашёл на посадку и сел, улетевший вчера в Анадырь Ан-72П. Заметив необычно суетящийся вокруг него народ, подошёл посмотреть, что привезли, оказалось – бомбы. Завидев меня с фотоаппаратами народ на меня ТАК посмотрел, что запечатлеть процесс разгрузки у меня руки не поднялись. К этому времени выяснилось, что Ми-26 сегодня летать не будет, а будут летать Ан-72П, Ан-26 и Ми-8. Тут мой провожатый сообщил, что время его службы закончилось и он идёт домой. Ессесно я его попросил предупредить нового дежурного по стоянке обо мне, чтоб не пугался и не гонял. Через минут 10 после его ухода ко мне подходит солдатик и предлагает по приказу дежурного покинуть стоянку. Идём вместе с бойцом разбираться, опять 25, всё сначала, обзвоны, выяснения, через минут 30 всё разрешилось благополучно, работаю дальше. До начала полётов остаётся полчаса, спрашиваю разрешения перейти на другую сторону полосы, чтоб солнце в спину светило. И тут все начали дымить и городить заборы, и связи у них с диспечером нет, и с истребителями надо было вчера договариваться и так далее и тому подобное. Наверно не надо было никого ни о чём спрашивать. В общем, плюнув, пошёл к полосе фотать как получится, а заодно решил подойти поближе к флотским Ан-12 с какими то эмблемами. Да ещё заметил вчера на стоянке местного аэроклуба раритет - Ми-14, мимо которого тоже не мог пройти. Я сглупил, предупредив, что буду работать до 1800 и попросив меня довезти до города, с половины шестого машина меня ждала у среза полосы, а можно было втихаря выйти на её срез и занять хорошую позицию.. но не дали. Тем не менее, у пограничников я отснял всё что хотел, а хорошие кадры Ан-72П на посадке я сделал неделей раньше, когда гостил у противолодочников.

----------


## An-Z

От Камчатки остались в общем приятные впечатления, по крайней мере хочется там побывать ещё, но в другое время года. Природа там обалденная, а оптимальное время посещения этого уголка август-сентябрь. На общую неустроенность я не обращал внимания, но впечатление такое, что большинство строений, особенно индивидуальных, там возводится как временное жильё, но потом люди почему то в нём остаются надолго. Петропавловск показался грязным и разбросанным городом, много брошенных домов. Всё-таки чтоб получать кайф от Камчатки зимой надо быть фанатом лыж, больше тут заняться нечем, вернее есть чем, но дорого. Зимой доступно не так много интересных мест, а те что доступны, посетить дорого, например вожделённая долина гейзеров находится в 200км от Елизово, но попасть туда можно только вертолётом, соответственно экскурсия туда стоит 10500 рублей, столько же сколько билет до Москвы. Даже элементарная экскурсия по Петропавловску стоит 1500 рублей. Чтоб хорошо отдохнуть, стоит контачить с местным населением, за нормальные деньги довезут до интересного места, покажут и расскажут. Но летом. Неизгладимое впечатление осталось от посещения базы подводных лодок в Рыбачьем. Половина гарнизона в руинах, а народ бодро служит. Сопровождавший нас по атомной подводной лодке офицер улыбаясь рассказывает как «в этом трубопроводе охлаждения реактора на глубине 300м образовался свищь сечением 1см&#178;, за несколько минут хапнули 60 тонн воды и просели на сотню метров, если б не капитан, всем хана. Фактически вытащил всех из могилы быстрыми и правильными действиями». Как они в этом сплетении трубопроводов служат под водой по месяцу, не представляю. В штабе дивизиона нас встретил вахтенный офицер, сразу заинтриговала его немецкая фамилия, да и типично «гансовская» внешность. Потом в разговоре, я пошутил, как это немцы пробрались на российский флот? Ответил, «наша фамилия 300 лет Российскому флоту служит». Пока такие люди служат, можно спать спокойно. А как их Родина ценит!? Из разговора, « а помнишь командира К-ХХХ? Уволился пять лет назад, в порту на буксире матросом работает!» 
Обратно летели на Ил-96, перегруженные рыбой, икрой, впечатлениями. Возвращение мне не понравилось, хотя я и занял место у окна. Во первых окно было жутко грязное и царапанное. Во вторых, стюардессы были видимо призваны из резерва, не помогла даже двойная порция вина. В третьих, не дали тапочек!! Сидеть 12 часов в обуви то ещё удовольствие! В четвёртых, у 96-го дебильные встроенные столики, у них хилые бортики и нет углублений под стаканы. Ну ладно, я пережил потерю четверти стакана красного, но пролитый на себя стакан чая вконец испортил впечатление от полёта.

----------


## Steel_Major

Андрей, а снимков камчатских пограничников нельзя получить? Просто я служил в пгт. Провидения (а не в Анадыре, как в Вашем репортаже) в погранавиации, и мои бывшие сослуживцы могут быть на Ваших кадрах. Да и "камчадалов" знал неплохо.
Если не трудно, вышлите фотки. Готов взять на себя обязательство нигде их не публиковать без Вашего согласия.
И еще, может, у Вас остались контактные телефоны погранлетчиков, киньте их мне в мыло, хочу попробовать найти своих.

----------


## An-Z

можно конечно, но я тогда снимал в основном на плёнку и основная часть кадров на ней, надо её отсканить.. вопрос времени.. вы мне напоминайте не стесняясь, потому как просто могу забыть из-за всяких дел..
к сожалению адреса нескольких пограничников я куда-то запрятал так, что не могу найти. Очень стыдно, так как я обещал людям их фотографии, в частности душевному экипажу Ми-26. 
А у вас есть фотографии времён службы? Люди, матчасть? У меня отец начинал службу в Провидении в начале 60-х, но в ЗРАВ..

----------


## Anonymous

Андрей, ага, видел на "одной из застав на Комодорских островах ":-) видеопленку с этим Ми-26 с поломаной лопастью. И рядом второй Ми-26 "с оторваной задницей" - ему ветром заднюю дверь оторвало, когда он лопасть привез. Ну, так по крайней мере мне погранцы рассказывали.

----------


## An-Z

хм..точно оторвало?? просто мне ребята (с МИ-26) рассказывали, что они на этом самом (на фото) вертолёте и летали, лопасти везли в грузовом отсеке, они торчали под балкой.. может створки просто сняли??

----------


## Steel_Major

к сожалению адреса нескольких пограничников я куда-то запрятал так, что не могу найти. Очень стыдно, так как я обещал людям их фотографии, в частности душевному экипажу Ми-26. 
А у вас есть фотографии времён службы? Люди, матчасть? У меня отец начинал службу в Провидении в начале 60-х, но в ЗРАВ..

Есть, но очень немного, и в разрозненно-неоцифрованном сосотоянии. Что-то слайдами, что-то фотками, но основная часть в виде VHS-видео.
У нас служил прапорщик Першиков, но из ОСНАЗа, может его батька знал? Могу скриншоты с видео, как Першиков осваивает специальность техника РЭО, прислать

----------


## Anonymous

Андрей, я специально написал, по рассказам погранцов с заставы. У меня тоже такие предположения возникли. Потом я как-то летел с одним из этих вертолетчиков в Москву, но забыл об этом переспросить.  Слушал другие истории:)

----------


## An-Z

Есть, но очень немного, и в разрозненно-неоцифрованном сосотоянии. Что-то слайдами, что-то фотками, но основная часть в виде VHS-видео.

-фотоматериалы можно оцифровать, в принципе, могу помочь в этом, в Москве бываете?

У нас служил прапорщик Першиков, но из ОСНАЗа, может его батька знал? Могу скриншоты с видео, как Першиков осваивает специальность техника РЭО, прислать
- скорей всего не знал, он перевёлся оттуда в середине 60-х.. А на скриншот было бы интересно взглянуть..

----------


## Steel_Major

> -фотоматериалы можно оцифровать, в принципе, могу помочь в этом, в Москве бываете?
> 
> У нас служил прапорщик Першиков, но из ОСНАЗа, может его батька знал? Могу скриншоты с видео, как Першиков осваивает специальность техника РЭО, прислать
> - скорей всего не знал, он перевёлся оттуда в середине 60-х.. А на скриншот было бы интересно взглянуть..


Да есть и сканер дома со слайд-адаптером, времени мало, а лени много. А скриншот куда заслать? в мыло под ником?

----------


## An-Z

ох уж ента лень.. знакомое такое чувство..  :lol:  
скриншот на мыло под ником..

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Андрей, огромное спасибо за фотки и повествование. Если тебя не затруднит, можешь выложить или выслать на мыло (zmeysmitnoffATyahooDOTcom) исходники? А может у тебя еще что-нибудь завалялось интересное? :) Практическое отсутствие фоток строевых 31-ых это просото беда... и моделистов и энтузизистов тоже.

Спасибо зараннее.

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, огромное спасибо за фотки и повествование. Если тебя не затруднит, можешь выложить или выслать на мыло (zmeysmitnoffATyahooDOTcom) исходники? А может у тебя еще что-нибудь завалялось интересное? :) Практическое отсутствие фоток строевых 31-ых это просото беда... и моделистов и энтузизистов тоже.
> 
> Спасибо зараннее.


Пажалста, рад, что тебе всё понравилось. Полноразмерные исходники выкладывать я не буду, это всётаки уже товар, но если вам что то надо для себя, могу отдельные кадры намылить..
Шо значит "завалялось"??? :lol:  всё разложено по разным полкам.. есть фотки и строевых 31-х.. как нибудь дойдёт дело и до них..

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Привет Андрей !

Напиши несколько слов об этом Бе-12 который на фотографии номер P4050216.JPG. 
Два года уже ищу такого самолета в музей в Польше (на водах озера).
 Сьемки из воздуха великолепные - что делать если захочу одну или больше в свою фотогалерею на вебсайте (Авиация и природа)???

http://www.plus-minus.imax.com.pl/Ai...irgallery.html

Нет тоже слова о под-лодках
 С уважением,
 Марек В. Пилат

----------


## F70173

Здравствуй Андрей.
Огромное спасибо за репортаж-очень интересно. Скажи, а флотские АН-12 с эмблемами удалось снять? Если можешь скинуть на мой адрес (Flame_70173@mail.ru), буду благодарен.
 С уважением, Дмитрий

----------


## An-Z

> Привет Андрей !
> 
> Напиши несколько слов об этом Бе-12 который на фотографии номер P4050216.JPG. 
> Два года уже ищу такого самолета в музей в Польше (на водах озера).
>  Сьемки из воздуха великолепные - что делать если захочу одну или больше в свою фотогалерею на вебсайте (Авиация и природа)???
> 
> http://www.plus-minus.imax.com.pl/Ai...irgallery.html
> 
> Нет тоже слова о под-лодках
> ...


Привет, Марек! Этот Бе-12 получил серьёзные повреждения при аварийной посадке на воду..(к сожалению подробностей не знаю.. может кто расскажет), шоб не портить отчётности, его восстановили до лётного состояния, разок слетали и поставили на вечную стоянку. Сейчас это просто памятник. А если вам нужен Бе-12 для музея,  то в этом я смогу вам помочь.
Фото с воздуха можете использовать в своём сайте, не забывая указывать автора и ссылку на этот сайт. Наведывайтесь сюда попозже, будут ещё воздушные съёмки.
О подлодках ни слова, потому что секретно!  :twisted:  А если честно, то на лодках я был "по знакомству", поэтому не хочу подводить моряков познакомивших меня со своим грозным оружием. Хотя впечатление от лодки ошеломительное..

----------


## An-Z

> Здравствуй Андрей.
> Огромное спасибо за репортаж-очень интересно. Скажи, а флотские АН-12 с эмблемами удалось снять? Если можешь скинуть на мой адрес (Flame_70173@mail.ru), буду благодарен.
>  С уважением, Дмитрий


 Пожалуйста, рад, что было интересно. Конечно, Ан-12 с эмблемкой сфотографирован, но на плёнку.. чтоб получить его изображение, надо сканировать.. а лень..и часто некогда.. Если очень надо, пишите мне на мыло и напоминайте...

----------


## F70173

Андрей, вариант если я сам отсканирую возможен?

----------


## An-Z

возможен, если это ты мне на мыло писал, договоримся..

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

Большое спасибо, Андрей !

Все уважно прочитал, очень симпатично, с юмором ! Как думаю, тоже все ПОНЯЛ по русске ! 
Поздровление (засекреченное) матросом из под-лодок в далневосточном местечке Рыбачий !!!
--------------------------------
Твои фотки, на которых самолеты и природа, просмотрю; думаю что найдется в моей фотогалереи чесное место !
 Тепер я "летающий" за темой "Самолеты (тоже боевые в полетах) над горoдом или после города" - это новая тема, немного сьемок ! Несколько дни назад сфотал одного Су-22 М4 в небольшом городке Барвице (Barwice) 25 км севернее родного г. Щецинек (Szczecinek).

Когда услышал что летит самолет, искал за фотоапаратом, приготовил, прицелил через бинокл фотоапарата, нажнул затвор.... а время и самолет летут ! .... вот посмотри на сьемке этого Су-22 !
Имееш что нибуд на эту тему ??? Тяжелая, но очень интересная !
 С уважением,
 Марек

----------


## Oleg Odessa

Приветствую, Андрей!

Спосибо за душевный рассказ, все как в жизни...
Несколько ассоциаций из личной практики:
1. Полосу во время съемок все-же стараюсь не пересекать. Есть тут элемент суеверного страха какого-то...
Ежели очень нужно обхожу с торца, конечно для этого иногда приходится топать не менее 1,5 км. Зато лишний раз не маячишь. А на торце завсегда с офицером с СКП или с солдатиком дежурным договорится можно.
2. Съемки со "среза" это моя давняя мечта! Хочется запечатлеть самолет уже оторвавшийся от земли, но "прилипший" к полосе за счет оптического эффекта "зеркала". Примеро как на фото, только на мгновение раньше.
3. по поводу "Не снимать - секретно!" это притча во языцех.
В Буялыке на дне открытых дверей долго спорил с седоволосым техником Су-24МР. Все он мне прощал, только не мог успокоится, когда я лез под брюхо чтобы снять "Тангаж" и окошки фотокамер и пр.
Тогда я использовал испытанный прием, у меня с собой была книга С. Мороза по Су-24. Я принес и показал ему, мол смотрите "все уже украдено до нас". Тогда только он сказал: "Ладно снимай... но я этого не видел!" Вобщем глубоко это сидит в служивых людях.
А в Бельбеке на стрельбах спокойно снимал процесс подвески боевых ракет на МиГ-29. В какой-то момент ко мне подошол техник и вежливо так сказал: " Не снимайте, пожалуйста, мой самолет перед вылетом. Я суеверный". На что я ему довольно ценично ответил: "Нет проблем, я сниму другие такие-же самолеты стоящие рядом, а твой снимать не буду!" Ну вроде все отстрелялись нормально и вернулись.
Еще здорово помогает налаживать контакт в незнакомом месте, когда показываешь свои фотографии. Люди сразу понимают, что ты человек не случайный и к авиации причастность имеешь. А уж если подаришь "нужному" человеку пару снимков, тогда весь мир может оказаться в кармане!

Олег.

----------


## An-Z

to "Marek_W_Pilat"
Всегда пожалуйста, я рад что ты понял мой юмор, а его даже моя жена не всегда понимает..  :lol:  Поздравление (засекреченное) передам при случае, но не матросам, а морякам. Матрос на той лодке всего один - кок (повар)!

Действительно "новая тема", мне она как то не приходила в голову..
Очень интересно было узнать, что Су-22м4 у вас ещё летают. Я  думал Польша с ними уже распрощалась.
Я посмотрю свой архив на тему "самолёт над городом", если что то найду, обязательно тебе покажу..

----------


## An-Z

Олег, спасибо за тёплые слова, рад что тебе всё понравилось..
Я тоже  во время полётов стараюсь не пересекать ВПП. Действительно по какому то глубоко сидящему представлению, что это не место для прогулок. Лучше прогуляться вокруг полосы.. Вообще, я  стараюсь не создавать помех никому при производстве полётов. И люди на стоянках ведут себя естественнее и есть надежда, что следующее посещение мной этого места не вызовет ни у кого отрицательных эмоций.
Да, съёмка со среза эффектный ракурс, но трудно сделать качественный кадр из-за большого расстояния и практически всегда присутсвующего в летнее время марева от разогретой бетонки. Снимок Су-25 интересный, эдакая фата-моргана..мираж..
Да, про "секретность" можно смело заводить новую тему. Всякое бывает, не всегда помогает и описанный тобой способ. Мне однажды было сказано в подобной обстановке, что то вроде, "я не знаю какой предатель выпустил эту книгу, но свой самолёт я фотографировать я не дам!!". Поэтому я стараюсь все вопросы решать по инстанции, когда командир приказывает техническому экипажу подготовить самолёт к фотосъемки ни у кого вопросов не возникает. Ну и не всегда уместно таскать с собой библиотеку...
Согласен, абсолютно важно с момента знакомства с л/с полка(части) объяснить разницу между собой, своими интересами, и "профессиональными журналистами". И совсем будет хорошо если эта разница будет проиллюстрирована собственными фотографиями или изданиями где есть твои фотографии.

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> Вообще, я  стараюсь не создавать помех никому при производстве полётов. И люди на стоянках ведут себя естественнее и есть надежда, что следующее посещение мной этого места не вызовет ни у кого отрицательных эмоций..


Я вообще во время полетов всегда у полосы торчу.
На ЦЗТ прихожу перед началом полетов, пока еще летчики не появились. Ну и конечно, после окончания, когда все веселые, довольные и никто не нервничает.




> Да, съёмка со среза эффектный ракурс, но трудно сделать качественный кадр из-за большого расстояния и практически всегда присутсвующего в летнее время марева от разогретой бетонки.


Да, тут телевик нужОн мм на 600, а лучше на 800.




> Да, про "секретность" можно смело заводить новую тему.


Этой весной был случай.
Собрались перегонять Ту-142МР из Кульбакино в Таганрог.
Ну я, ес-ссесно, все бросил, примчался.
Когда еще удастся почувствовать на собственной шкуре 60 тысяч "лошадей". :D
После ознакомительного полета самолет оттащили на стоянку, техники начали его чехлить и "глушить". Я воспорльзовавшись неразберихой в кабину юркнул и отснял там внутренности подробно. Технари когда опомнились, стали мне снизу вяло покрикивать крылатую фразу "Не снимать - секретно". Я из окошка с места командира высунулся и сказал: "Что вы волнуетесь, это ведь уже не наши секреты".
Видимо из-за глупости сказанного они не нашли что ответить, да и не очень то им и хотелось, АРЗ все-же не строевая часть, там все проще...

Олег.

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

> to "Marek_W_Pilat"
>  Поздравление (засекреченное) передам при случае, но не матросам, а морякам. Матрос на той лодке всего один - кок (повар)!


Извиняюсь всем МОРЯКАМ, тоже кланяюсь !
Надеюсь что моряки из Рыбачего  мою ошибку забыют......
 я рад буду если они поняли мой юмор, а его даже моя жена не всегда понимает.. (так и розошлись... больше как 10 лет назад..) :-))))




> Действительно "новая тема", мне она как то не приходила в голову..


Чтобы только скорее выполнилась  - счас никто с этой  темой не работает ! Просмотрел много японских и амерских сьемек, заглядал споттерам... 




> Очень интересно было узнать, что Су-22м4 у вас ещё летают. Я  думал Польша с ними уже распрощалась.
> Я посмотрю свой архив на тему "самолёт над городом", если что то найду, обязательно тебе покажу..


У нас Су-22 еще на воружению.
Спасибо за ответ !
Марек

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, Андрей, смотри что у себя нашел. Почти в тему :-)

----------


## An-Z

> Я вообще во время полетов всегда у полосы торчу.
> На ЦЗТ прихожу перед началом полетов, пока еще летчики не появились. Ну и конечно, после окончания, когда все веселые, довольные и никто не нервничает.


А я стараюсь перемещаться всё время,хотя часто впадаешь в ступор и лишь дома въезжаешь, что понаделал массу похожих кадров. В идеальных условиях я делал по аэродрому 2-3 круга, лётчиков идущих к самолётам и работающий ИТС снимаю телевиком из-за укрытий (автомобили, другие самолёты, газоотбойники и пр..), потом вдоль рулёжки, на техпост, к СКП, чуть вдоль полосы, как пошёл поток самолётов на посадку, двигаю к стоянкам.. ну и так далее..




> Да, тут телевик нужОн мм на 600, а лучше на 800.


 :D  эхх! мечтать не вредно.. есть у меня сильное желание попробовать Сигму 170-500, хотя у меня сложилось мнение, что  100-400 хватает для большинства ситуаций на аэродроме. Поэтому подумываю сменить свой 90-300, на 100-400 или сигмовски  80-400. А ты чем работаешь?





> Этой весной был случай...


 :lol:

----------


## An-Z

Ух, харош!!! Олег, а почему бы тебе свои фотки не выложить в отдельную тему, уверен, тебе есть что рассказать!

----------


## An-Z

> Кстати, Андрей, смотри что у себя нашел. Почти в тему :-)


  :Wink:   Задаришь? Интересно, что это за ОПЛВЭ? Интересно год читается на значке, 1957-1957.. наверно 97.. :), это плохо отсканировалось или так и на значке?
А может куда нибудь будем вывешивать значки в галлереях? Есть что показать.. ты знаешь..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Присоединяюсь! Красивые фотографии, может даже лучше не в отдельную тему, а в галерею?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Задаришь? Интересно, что это за ОПЛВЭ? Интересно год читается на значке, 1957-1957.. наверно 97.. :), это плохо отсканировалось или так и на значке?
> А может куда нибудь будем вывешивать значки в галлереях? Есть что показать.. ты знаешь..


Теперь уж видать придется задарить  :cry: 
ОПЛВЭ - отдельная противолодочная вертолетная эскадрилья :-) Или ты имеешь в виду - что это за часть такая?
57 с двух сторон, а внизу 40. скорее всего в 97 г. делали.
Когда-нибудь будем.........

----------


## An-Z

> ОПЛВЭ - отдельная противолодочная вертолетная эскадрилья :-) Или ты имеешь в виду - что это за часть такая?
> 57 с двух сторон, а внизу 40. скорее всего в 97 г. делали.
> Когда-нибудь будем.........


Абрревиатуру я понимаю, а вот почему ПЛ?? там ведь и ПСки были.. надо снова туда лететь..

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> :D  эхх! мечтать не вредно.. есть у меня сильное желание попробовать Сигму 170-500, хотя у меня сложилось мнение, что  100-400 хватает для большинства ситуаций на аэродроме. Поэтому подумываю сменить свой 90-300, на 100-400 или сигмовски  80-400. А ты чем работаешь?


Минолтой Динакс 5 с "бюджетником" 75-300.
Конечно мечтаю про АРО-шку 100-400.
Как ты вообще терпишь Кэнон с его ДЕГИНЕРАТИВНЫМ "частичным" замером и с неспособностью отдавать недоснятые пленки с "высунутым яычком". Я бы только за эти две вещи подвесил инженеров Кэнон за яй... Ладно, ладно, это я уже брюзжать начинаю.  :D 




> Присоединяюсь! Красивые фотографии, может даже лучше не в отдельную тему, а в галерею?


Как Андрей в таких случаях говорит: "Все есть, только на пленке, а сканировать некогда и лень." Вообще пленочная техника в этом плане очень "подходяШШа".   :Wink:  

Олег.

----------


## Вячеслав

Спасибо за прекрасные кадры! Завидую  8)

----------


## An-Z

> ....Как ты вообще терпишь Кэнон с его ДЕГИНЕРАТИВНЫМ "частичным" замером и с неспособностью отдавать недоснятые пленки с "высунутым яычком". Я бы только за эти две вещи подвесил инженеров Кэнон за яй... Ладно, ладно, это я уже брюзжать начинаю.  :D


 :lol:   надо же, я ещё и терпелив ко всему, столько достоинств в одном флаконе.. :lol: А расскажи, в чём его дегенеративность? Что то я не замечал его ущербности в этом режиме. И по поводу недоснятой плёнки.. а чего её мотать, туда-сюда?? Этот аспект меня тоже как то никогда не волновал.. К сожалению, поюзать серьёзную Минолту мне не доводилось, выбирал систему исходя из сравнения бюджетной линейки Кенон и Никон, автофокус никоновский отстой! Потом поглядел чем народ фотает на авиашоу и спортивных мероприятиях, Кенон - форева!

----------


## Forger

Абсоютно несекретные фотографии сделанные мной на Камчатке в 2001 году. АПЛ "Кузбасс" и "Самара"

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> :lol:   надо же, я ещё и терпелив ко всему, столько достоинств в одном флаконе.. :lol: А расскажи, в чём его дегенеративность? Что то я не замечал его ущербности в этом режиме.


Все же 10% поля кадра это и не точечный и не центровзвешенный "и не то и не сё". Я, например, не представляю к чему его можно применить.




> И по поводу недоснятой плёнки.. а чего её мотать, туда-сюда?? Этот аспект меня тоже как то никогда не волновал..


Согласен, это мелочь, но приятно иногда, если взбредет в голову сменить пленку с негатива на слайд например или чувствительность поменять на пару ступеней, не задумываться о том сколько кадров нужно "добить", прежде чем вынимать ролик. Я например часто варьирую людительский негатив с профессиональным. Дешево и удобно.  :) 





> К сожалению, поюзать серьёзную Минолту мне не доводилось, выбирал систему исходя из сравнения бюджетной линейки Кенон и Никон, автофокус никоновский отстой! Потом поглядел чем народ фотает на авиашоу и спортивных мероприятиях, Кенон - форева!


Конечно оптика у Кэнона при прочих равных получше будет и, главное, линейка самая широкая.
Прямой привод тоже, конечно, cool!
Но честно говоря, моя Минолта, за два с половиной года эксплуатации ни разу не "опоздала" за объектом движущимся со скоростью 100 м/с и более.   :Wink:  
Впрочем это уже тема философско-метафизическо-мировозренческого характера.  :D  :D 

Олег.

----------


## An-Z

> Все же 10% поля кадра это и не точечный и не центровзвешенный "и не то и не сё". Я, например, не представляю к чему его можно применить.


Я его использую только при съёмке в контровом освещении, образцы покажу, когда дойдёт дело до описания поездок этого года - была возможность половить самолёт на фоне красивого неба. По моей оценке эти 10% вполне вписываются в часть затенённого самолёта, хотя кто знает, может ты и прав, не было у меня возможности оценить  прелести работы с реально точечным экспозамером.




> Согласен, это мелочь, но приятно иногда, если взбредет в голову сменить пленку с негатива на слайд например или чувствительность поменять на пару ступеней, не задумываться о том сколько кадров нужно "добить", прежде чем вынимать ролик. Я например часто варьирую людительский негатив с профессиональным. Дешево и удобно.  :)


Резонно, когда меня такие вещи беспокоили, я в дополнение к Кенону, брал Зенит 19 заряженный "другой" плёнкой. Сейчас в довесок к цифровому Кенону, беру плёночного ветерана, проблем  не испытываю никаких.. А когда еду в интересное место, не ломает и Киев88 захватить..  :Wink:  




> Конечно оптика у Кэнона при прочих равных получше будет и, главное, линейка самая широкая.
> Прямой привод тоже, конечно, cool!
> Но честно говоря, моя Минолта, за два с половиной года эксплуатации ни разу не "опоздала" за объектом движущимся со скоростью 100 м/с и более.   
> Впрочем это уже тема философско-метафизическо-мировозренческого характера.  :D


Эт да.. кому то нравятся блондинки, а кто то их видеть не может.. Созрела и в моем сердце жуткая измена.. после пользованием парой объективов от "Сигмы".. впечатления от них самые приятные, хотя автофокус заметно медленнее, фотать мне не мешал.. впрочем снимал в основном вертолёты..

----------


## Marek_W_Pilat

*Forger !*
Спасибо за сьемки под-лодок !




> Абсоютно несекретные фотографии сделанные мной на Камчатке в 2001 году. АПЛ "Кузбасс" и "Самара"


Думаю что никаких протестов не будет (...это авиационный форум !) поэтому, что морские летчики нпр. из  173 ОПЛВЭ (страницa 2) должну тренироватсья "в максимально боевых условиях".
 С уважением,
 Марек

----------


## Anonymous

Читал выше описанное как сам на Камчатку в Елизово попал.

Фото прелесть, все сохранил себе и пахану отправил, те которые про МиГи - 31. Отец пока не ответил, наверное приятно видеть родные машины живыми. он у меня заканчивал службу на этом аэродроме, был командиром 3 эскадрилии в начале 92 хотел уволиться, но по целой череде не благоприятных обстоятельств и чп на службе вся наша семья задержалась до августа. Тут на фото самолет мелькнул с бортовым номером "33", это с третьей эскадрилии, раньше было так 1-я эскадрилия 1х, 2-я -2х, 3-я 3х, в третьей были самые новые самолеты, судя по фото остальные загоняли, теперь эти добивают. 
На 26-м километре у меня началась школа, и лучшая половина детства прошла именно на камчатке, аэродром я облазил весь в доль и поперек, и за полосой, за пограничниками, свалка самолетов была, мы туда целыми дворами лазали в войнушки играть человек по 50-60. Интересно.. А есть ли еще фотографии с аэродрома Елизово, пришлите на мой ящик, буду премного благодарен!  :D

----------


## An-Z

2Logist: спасибо за отзыв, надеюсь фотки понравятся и вашему отцу. Странно, что тогда новые машины отправляли в 3 АЭ, обычно всё лучшее шло в 1АЭ! А 3-я всегда была "учебной". Вообще было бы интересно поговорить с вашим отцом о службе Это возможно?
Фотки погляжу и вышлю после выходных..

----------


## Mefody

> Этой весной был случай.
> Собрались перегонять Ту-142МР из Кульбакино в Таганрог.
> Ну я, ес-ссесно, все бросил, примчался.
> Когда еще удастся почувствовать на собственной шкуре 60 тысяч "лошадей". :D
> После ознакомительного полета самолет оттащили на стоянку, техники начали его чехлить и "глушить". Я воспорльзовавшись неразберихой в кабину юркнул и отснял там внутренности подробно. Технари когда опомнились, стали мне снизу вяло покрикивать крылатую фразу "Не снимать - секретно". Я из окошка с места командира высунулся и сказал: "Что вы волнуетесь, это ведь уже не наши секреты".
> Видимо из-за глупости сказанного они не нашли что ответить, да и не очень то им и хотелось, АРЗ все-же не строевая часть, там все проще...
> 
> Олег.


Знакомый, однако, аэроплан. ;) Перелетел он не в Таганрог, а на один из флотских аэродромов. Туда потом прибыла бригада из Таганрога. Наделал он там шуму...

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> Знакомый, однако, аэроплан. ;) Перелетел он не в Таганрог, а на один из флотских аэродромов. Туда потом прибыла бригада из Таганрога. Наделал он там шуму...


У нас так получилось: я перед взлетом правильную позицию занял, отснял его как положено, думаю - полет продлится 40-50 минут, я как раз по весенней степи пройдусь, до противополжного торца полосы -сниму его на посадке. Иду, любуюсь окрестностями, прошел метров 500, голову поднял, а он уже по полосе катится. Ну что сказать - долго он, все-таки, без дела простоял.   :Wink:  

Олег.

----------


## Mefody

> Сообщение от Mefody
> 
> Знакомый, однако, аэроплан. ;) Перелетел он не в Таганрог, а на один из флотских аэродромов. Туда потом прибыла бригада из Таганрога. Наделал он там шуму...
> 
> 
> У нас так получилось: я перед взлетом правильную позицию занял, отснял его как положено, думаю - полет продлится 40-50 минут, я как раз по весенней степи пройдусь, до противополжного торца полосы -сниму его на посадке. Иду, любуюсь окрестностями, прошел метров 500, голову поднял, а он уже по полосе катится. Ну что сказать - долго он, все-таки, без дела простоял.   
> 
> Олег.


Да и собрали его из нескольких. В общем, чуть людей он не угробил.

----------


## AC

[quote="Oleg OdessaЯ вообще во время полетов всегда у полосы торчу. На ЦЗТ прихожу перед началом полетов, пока еще летчики не появились. Ну и конечно, после окончания, когда все веселые, довольные и никто не нервничает. Этой весной был случай. Собрались перегонять Ту-142МР из Кульбакино в Таганрог.
Ну я, ес-ссесно, все бросил, примчался. Когда еще удастся почувствовать на собственной шкуре 60 тысяч "лошадей". :D
После ознакомительного полета самолет оттащили на стоянку, техники начали его чехлить и "глушить". Я воспорльзовавшись неразберихой в кабину юркнул и отснял там внутренности подробно. Технари когда опомнились, стали мне снизу вяло покрикивать крылатую фразу "Не снимать - секретно". Я из окошка с места командира высунулся и сказал: "Что вы волнуетесь, это ведь уже не наши секреты".
Видимо из-за глупости сказанного они не нашли что ответить, да и не очень то им и хотелось, АРЗ все-же не строевая часть, там все проще...

Олег.[/quote]

Прошу прощения, а чей это Ту-142МР -- российсиий или украинский?

----------


## AC

> *Forger !*
> Спасибо за сьемки под-лодок !
> Думаю что никаких протестов не будет (...это авиационный форум !) поэтому, что морские летчики нпр. из  173 ОПЛВЭ (страницa 2) должну тренироватсья "в максимально боевых условиях".
>  С уважением,
>  Марек


Судя по этому значку, думается, что ОПЛВЭ все-таки 175-я, а не 173-я. Или нет?
http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/dis...e.php?pos=-314

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> Прошу прощения, а чей это Ту-142МР -- российсиий или украинский?


В Николаеве два "МР"-а "застряло" еще с советских времен, вроде.
Один ушел в марте, другой в августе.

Олег.

----------


## AC

> В Николаеве два "МР"-а "застряло" еще с советских времен, вроде. Один ушел в марте, другой в августе.
> Олег.


Т.е. Украина вернула их России как Ту-95 и Ту-160? А про это что-нибудь сообщалось в СМИ?

----------


## Oleg Odessa

> Т.е. Украина вернула их России как Ту-95 и Ту-160?


 Ну наверное не просто "вернула"...
 Впрочем подробностей сделки я не знаю, а если бы знал, то все равно не сказал бы.  :D 




> А про это что-нибудь сообщалось в СМИ?


А это Вы у НИХ спросите... :) 

Олег.

----------


## AC

> В Николаеве два "МР"-а "застряло" еще с советских времен, вроде. Один ушел в марте, другой в августе.
> Олег.


На вашей, как я понял, мартовской съемке борт №22. А не в Остров ли его перегнали. А то там один 22-й Ту-142МР нарисовался этим летом.

http://aviaforum.ru/album_pic.php?pic_id=8197

http://www.aviaforum.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11357

----------


## AC

:Wink:   Прошла пара  лет...
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/01/16/1647

----------

Ага, вот еще 72П в Анадыре
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2006/10/19/1102

----------


## AC

> Сообщение от AC
> 
> Т.е. Украина вернула их России как Ту-95 и Ту-160?
> 
> 
>  Ну наверное не просто "вернула"...
>  Впрочем подробностей сделки я не знаю, а если бы знал, то все равно не сказал бы.  :D 
> 
> 
> ...


Вот оно все, похоже, и прояснилось...  :D 
В крайнем номере "Авиации и Времени" (6/2006) вышла "Монография" Андрея Совенко по Ту-142.  Из нее следует, что все принадлежавшие Украине самолеты 33-го центра были разделаны на металл (кроме одного Ту-142МЗ, отправленного в Киевский Национальный авиамузей).
Но!... Николаевский АРЗ оказывается продолжал выполнять ремонт российских (!) Ту-142 (за деньги или по взаимозачету с РФ?)... Так по состоянию на 1999 г. на заводе было 2 Ту-142М и 4 Ту-142МР. Один Ту-142М из них позже списали, а остальные передали в Остров. Крайний Ту-142МР ушел с завода в Россию в июле 2005 г.
Всего для РФ было отремонтировано 33 (!!!) Ту-142.
А полет Ту-142М 5 апреля 2005 г. был оказывается аварийным и едва не кончился плохо для экипажа и самолета... От так...

----------


## Nazar

> Крайний Ту-142МР ушел с завода в Россию в июле 2005 г. 
> Всего для РФ было отремонтировано 33 (!!!) Ту-142.


Насколько мне известно, ни один из этих самолетов не продолжил свою службу

----------


## AC

> Крайний Ту-142МР ушел с завода в Россию в июле 2005 г. 
> Всего для РФ было отремонтировано 33 (!!!) Ту-142. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Насколько мне известно, ни один из этих самолетов не продолжил свою службу


Даже те, что отправляли в 2005 г.?  :shock: 
Ну, 22-й то борт из Николаева точно жив -- в Острове он, фото были...
А нет ли, кстати, у кого фото именного 11-го борта "Белоозеро" из Кипелова?

----------


## GAV

*АС*, набери    //vologda18.narod.ru
На форуме есть несколько фоток "11" БЕЛООЗЕРО-момент открытия-присвоения имени.
или тут http://fedotovoruhelpc.ruhelp.com/in...?showtopic=335

----------


## AC

> *АС*, набери    //vologda18.narod.ru
> На форуме есть несколько фоток "11" БЕЛООЗЕРО-момент открытия-присвоения имени.
> или тут http://fedotovoruhelpc.ruhelp.com/in...?showtopic=335


Спасибо.
А почему он, кстати, единственный МР со стеклянным носом?

----------


## GAV

> А почему он, кстати, единственный МР со стеклянным носом?


 -потому, что все остальные имеют радиопрозрачный...
Могу ошибаться - он один из первых переделанных 142-х
А на форуме у них есть замечательные фото.

----------


## AC

> А почему он, кстати, единственный МР со стеклянным носом?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  -потому, что все остальные имеют радиопрозрачный...
> Могу ошибаться - он один из первых переделанных 142-х
> А на форуме у них есть замечательные фото.


Единственный МР со стеклянным носом = Все остальные имеют радиопрозрачный  :) 
Вот я и спрашиваю: как так получилось?
А фото действителдьно замечательные:
http://fedotovoruhelpc.ruhelp.com/in...p?showtopic=19

----------


## GAV

Вот ещё "11" -  http://photofile.ru/users/vologda18/...21/full_image/
Как так получилось? 
Упрощенно...
На 142-ом сняли подфюзеляжную РЛС ,и на её место поставили
блок выпуска антенны связи с ПЛ, плюс дороботка всего оборудования

----------


## AC

> Вот ещё "11" -  http://photofile.ru/users/vologda18/...21/full_image/


Спасибо...

----------


## AC

> Крайний Ту-142МР ушел с завода в Россию в июле 2005 г. 
> Всего для РФ было отремонтировано 33 (!!!) Ту-142. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Насколько мне известно, ни один из этих самолетов не продолжил свою службу


И чего только не узнаешь уже постфактум...
Вот нарыл еще список техники ВВС РФ, находившейся (как оказывается!!!) в ремонте на заводах Украины, по состоянию на 2003 г.:
Ту-95МС -- 3
Ту-95К22 -- 2
МиГ-25 -- 7
Ми-22 -- 1
И ни один из этих аппаратов уж точно непродолжил свою службу.
+ двигатели (отдельно):
НК-12 -- 22
РД-7М2 -- 6
АЛ-21Ф3С -- 8
ТВ3-117 -- 23
ВК-1 -- 34
РД-45 -- 3
А у Украины, оказывается, на наших заводах были в свою очередь 26 РД-33...
http://npa-gov.garweb.ru:8080/public...asp?no=2462097

----------


## Nazar

> Вот нарыл еще список техники ВВС РФ, находившейся (как оказывается!!!) в ремонте на заводах Украины, по состоянию на 2003 г.: 
> Ту-95МС -- 3 
> Ту-95К22 -- 2 
> МиГ-25 -- 7 
> Ми-22 -- 1 
> И ни один из этих аппаратов уж точно непродолжил свою службу


Зато кто-то денежков заработал :evil:

----------

